# Lastenheft zu Pflichtenheft umwandeln



## Kirby.exe (31. Jan 2021)

Derzeit sitze ich an dem ersten Teil meiner Hausarbeit und weiß nicht so richtig wie ich anfangen soll.

Gegeben habe ich ein Lastenheft aus welchem ich ein Pflichtenheft erstellen soll.

Meine Fragen:

Gibt es einen ungefähren Leitpfaden an den man sich halten kann/soll.
Wie sehr ins Detail muss ich hier gehen (Modellierung und Design)


----------



## mihe7 (31. Jan 2021)

Guckst Du z. B. IEEE 830 - Software Requirements Specification


----------



## White_Fox (31. Jan 2021)

Vielleicht ist das auch hilfreich:








						Eselsbrücke: Unterschied zwischen Lastenheft und Pflichtenheft
					

Es gibt wenige Begriffe in der Welt der Informatik, die so häufig verwechselt werden wie „Lastenheft“ und „Pflichtenheft“.  Besonders peinlich wird es dann, wenn der Gespräc…




					saschawald.wordpress.com


----------

